# My Little Treaters



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is my spawn on the big day.
As you can see My oldest boy takes his Spooky a little more seriously, that's my boy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, how cute they are!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cute, great costumes!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Very cute..and I like the safety conscious glow sticks.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great picture - love the costumes - and you are right, your older boy really IS taking after you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice to see kids in all out costumes, they look great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awe...they're so cute!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

good looking kids.......


----------



## Digger (Nov 21, 2010)

very spooky looking!!!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanx guys. They must get their cute from their Mom.


----------



## markspencer (Mar 15, 2011)

great costumes for your kids. i am curios what costumes they will have this year, maybe you will post your photo for 2011


----------

